# Hey everyone



## Fitgirl (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi I'm new here from SEA. Where are you guys from? 

Great advices here. This is definitely a better one than other site, where people likes arguing and insulting each other. It was supposed to be a nice place but so happy I saw this site when I was searching some answers to my problem. 

Good luck and enjoy everyone :smile2:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello! Good to have you and welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fitgirl (Jul 30, 2015)

```

```



ConanHub said:


> Hello! Good to have you and welcome!_Posted via Mobile Device_




Thank you so much conanhub! Is ur pic from Conan the barbarian 0


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Fitgirl said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Yes. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

